# Which car should I buy?



## YoungKobe24__ (Sep 27, 2015)

Im 16 so I dont have much money. My budget is 8 to 10k. 
Im interested in the G35, 350z, 300zx and S2000 right now.
Which one is better for me overall as a 16yo
I really like the 300zx but im scared theyll have problems due to age. How is the G35? Maintenence-wise? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Brennan (Oct 28, 2015)

A little insight from someone around your age, myself being 19 and turning 20. Don't get any of those cars for your first cars. I love every single one you are looking at, and they're all phenomenal vehicles, but believe me when I say they're way too much for your first car. Where do you live? Does it snow and rain often? If so, none of these vehicles will be a good option being RWD. Even experienced drivers (I'm not talking about older people who believe them driving fifteen years means they know about everything driving related, I'm talking about people who know how to DRIVE) often have trouble driving RWD in the snow. Sure, it's possible with winter tires, but I highly do not recommend it as a first time experience. My Subaru is AWD and while it's easy enough to drive in the snow, I still get pretty sideways sometimes in traffic, and it can be scary. Recently one of my buddies in my car group up here, who's 17, just totaled his 350z because it had been raining for quite awhile, and leaving a meet gave it too much gas into a corner and span around 360 degrees and smacked into a wall of a bridge. 

The most viable option however, from what you've given, is also the most expensive option. The G35 comes with an AWD version, which if it rains a lot or snows a lot where you live, I'd highly recommend, it's called the G35x. However, Infiniti's insurance is pretty high, as is their repairs. That's where it's going to cost you, in fact every car on your list will have expensive insurance for your first car. Expect to be paying AT LEAST $200 a month to insure any of these cars, if not over $300. Have you talked to your parents about any of the listed cars? Trust me, it's a hassle sorting out insurance and everything. I will be buying a 350z as my next and second car now that I've had plenty of time to mess around in my slower AWD car and know the limits of vehicles. Trust me, buy a less than $2k beater for your first car, drive it till the wheels fall off, then upgrade. You'll be the laughing stock of your car group if you ever join one like me, for being slow, but it's a lot better than paying so much for your car you can't afford anything else, especially if you decide to go to college.

So, I'd choose an Infiniti G35x if you had to have any of these, but I highly suggest trying something like an older Nissan Sentra (maybe even a 240sx if you want a RWD car that bad since they can be found cheap), Honda Civic/Accord, Subaru Impreza/Legacy, or a Toyota Corolla/Camry (the least cool of any of these on my suggest list lol).

P.S. I have a good friend who owns a Twin-Turbo 300ZX and drives it to the limits every day and hasn't given him any issues in the 5 months I've known him.


----------



## Jack Diamond (Dec 15, 2015)

I recommend the G35x as well.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah you have to love the confident ignorance of youth that doesn't know better. Please do your racing with your playstation-- you do not have a proper sense of risk and its not just yourself that you put in jeopardy. There is absolutely no where on public roads that you can push your car anywhere near close to its limits. Driving like a maniac on the verge of losing control is not cool, its idiotic. Out of curiousity how long will your buddy be paying a premium on his insurance for his at fault accident? Its going to cost him thousands, and a la Paul Walker it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Rideon (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, the at-fault add-on is nothing to take lightly from the financial perspective. And neither are the hospital bills from the everyday driving perspective.

Teenagers should only get sensible cars.


----------



## NeedyNismo (Oct 7, 2016)

I hear teens street racing all the time and im here trying to live as long as possible


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

I believe the same


----------



## AestheticCM1 (Apr 6, 2017)

G35x if you can only afford one car. s2k and a winter beater if you can afford two.


----------



## RB26 (Jun 22, 2017)

Get something that you are not afraid of having a large investment in, good on gas and cheap to fix. Check the classifieds here for an enthusiast maintained car or I like to check this site out as well for vehicles, usually have a very good selection:

https://www.autolist.com/used-models

Good luck with your searching!


----------

